

Code guidelines, general project requirements, and git workflow - thomasreggi
https://github.com/niftylettuce/nifty-conventions

======
gtirloni
So the choice of editor, hosting environment and operating system are really
"conventions"? The end of this list verges on spam.

~~~
niftylettuce
highly opinionated thoughts based off success with building rapid mvp's, they
are my conventions i was just making it public

------
curlyquote
Conditionals without braces? Have we learned nothing from heartbleed?

~~~
arenaninja
Ouch! Of course I know of Heartbleed, but I didn't stick around for the
postmortem... Was that really what caused it? I use conditionals without
braces for one-liners frequently, and this one comment is making me reconsider

~~~
elektronjunge
That was the apple ssl problem. But yes conditionals are far safer with braces
then without.

~~~
arenaninja
I _have_ noticed that more often than not, eventually my braceless
conditionals turn into conditionals

